# please help really need a source



## gmeyers (Apr 8, 2017)

I have been around before I just don't know whos legit whos not ive been going through friends lately and just recently ive been unable to find anything please help


----------



## BadGas (Apr 9, 2017)

YOu've created 3 threads.. source checking...and asking for sources.

This is not how you go about making new friends and finding new sources.


----------



## bruno229 (Apr 26, 2017)

gmeyers said:


> I have been around before I just don't know whos legit whos not ive been going through friends lately and just recently ive been unable to find anything please help



I'm. Not paid off reviewer, but if you want quick us domestic source try Dispense Quick,,, there trenbolone is real shit, it made me cough hard , the other Tren Ace I got back then from a sponsor that's no longer on didn't make me cough even at one ml. Their test prop is also legit and strong , gave me feverish chills something you only get when you first cycled ... so I know it's real strong shit can feel it in 2 days ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

